# Fatality? Marin Headlands, Feb-20



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Any one have the story here?

We were passed by an EMS van, two fire trucks, and two cruisers on the way up the hill.

The ranger in the parking lot at the top was turning around traffic. He said that this was being treated as a fatality. The call came in as,

medical emergency
person down
CPR being administered
Black Sand Beach parking lot

He said that typically, when it's a traffic incident, the call comes in as 'car vs bike'. So maybe this didn't involve a rider.

One of the tourists told us that she had seen a helicopter.


----------

